# What's the better dea?



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Delaware surf permit or AI surf permit? I plan on driving and fishing on the beach.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

AI permit - Allows you to access the Over Sand Vehicle (OSV) areas in the National Park. You will still need to pay for entrance to the park (National Park Pass). If you have ANY sort of disability, recommend you get an Access Pass (Free - lifetime National Park Pass) that can save you $80 a year. The OSV permit will cover you for VA AI section as well depending on what pass you select to buy.

DE permit - Allows access to the park and sand areas. Even if you just want to park your car and walk the DE beach areas you will need to purchase a daily or yearly park permit ($8 per day for non-residents). If you fish IRI jetty a lot - or park and walk over the dunes to fish places like 3Rs, this pass will cover your parking (you still need to have a DE fishing license) For me (I live in DE), the $70 permit that covers beach access/parking is cheaper than paying for the daily entrance fees to the park area ($8 for non-residents, $4 for residents). The permit will cover only the owner of the vehicle of the truck if on the beach - all other riders will need to make sure they have appropriate DE fishing licenses.

AI does have 13 miles of pristine beaches which are dependent on the piping plovers schedules of course!

Sandcrab


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

I have had both and like driving on Delaware and Md/Va beaches (AI) ... if I had to buy only one it would be AI. Delaware may be better for you if you plan on mainly using it during the summer months, as the AI bugs will eat you up unless the breeze is strong and/or coming off the water.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

fishhead said:


> I have had both and like driving on Delaware and Md/Va beaches (AI) ... if I had to buy only one it would be AI. Delaware may be better for you if you plan on mainly using it during the summer months, as the AI bugs will eat you up unless the breeze is strong and/or coming off the water.


Something to consider for the Mrs. I'm planning on getting the del. surf permit. If I read it correctly it doubles as a fishing license for all waters. I hope that's right. I'm getting the Maryland park pass but just not sure if I will be able to fish AI enough to justify the extra $75 bucks. Is there a big difference in AI and Delaware seashore?


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Something to consider for the Mrs. I'm planning on getting the del. surf permit. If I read it correctly it doubles as a fishing license for all waters. I hope that's right. I'm getting the Maryland park pass but just not sure if I will be able to fish AI enough to justify the extra $75 bucks. Is there a big difference in AI and Delaware seashore?


They both have their pros and cons ... AI is a place where you can really "get away from it all", so long as it's not a holiday or weekend during the summer. It also depends on how much of the beach is closed for the birds, and how far you're willing to drive on the sand ... going down to the Virginia line is a sweet drive, but it does take a while!

Delaware gives you more places to fish, from Broadkill to Fenwick. Depending on the time of year either location can be where the hot bite is ... either can be crowded if you don't get there early and leave by noon, or else fish evenings or at night. AI is generally buggier. It also depends on where you are staying, and whether or not you mind driving a little distance ... we're at south end of OC, so going to either IRI or AI are basically both 30-40 minutes for me, depending on traffic.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Sandcrab said:


> AI permit - Allows you to access the Over Sand Vehicle (OSV) areas in the National Park. You will still need to pay for entrance to the park (National Park Pass). If you have ANY sort of disability, recommend you get an Access Pass (Free - lifetime National Park Pass) that can save you $80 a year. The OSV permit will cover you for VA AI section as well depending on what pass you select to buy.
> 
> DE permit - Allows access to the park and sand areas. Even if you just want to park your car and walk the DE beach areas you will need to purchase a daily or yearly park permit ($8 per day for non-residents). If you fish IRI jetty a lot - or park and walk over the dunes to fish places like 3Rs, this pass will cover your parking (you still need to have a DE fishing license) For me (I live in DE), the $70 permit that covers beach access/parking is cheaper than paying for the daily entrance fees to the park area ($8 for non-residents, $4 for residents). The permit will cover only the owner of the vehicle of the truck if on the beach - all other riders will need to make sure they have appropriate DE fishing licenses.
> 
> ...


I think all of Del. rates have gone up as of Feb 15. State parks are now $10 per day for out of state which is what I use for Cape Henlopen Pier and IRI.

Here's the link: http://delaware-surf-fishing.com/delaware-state-parks-new-user-fees-go-effect-february/#more-10474

By the way, IRI's campgrounds are completed(North and South) and are gorgeous. The state of Del. really went all out! 
If you haven't been there in a while you wouldn't recognize the place.

God I've got the fever.......bad! Come on spring! :fishing:


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

CaliYellowtail said:


> I think all of Del. rates have gone up as of Feb 15. State parks are now $10 per day for out of state which is what I use for Cape Henlopen Pier and IRI.
> 
> Here's the link: http://delaware-surf-fishing.com/delaware-state-parks-new-user-fees-go-effect-february/#more-10474
> 
> ...


I know what ya mean.... I picked up a squall for my first convo and took it out yesterday for practice.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Conventional huh? Very cool. They look pretty nice.
Hows it cast? You any good? Which model do you have and on what rod? What kinda string?
Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Squall 15 on 10' 1-4oz prevail running bargin 17 lbs mono. Used a 3oz bank with the spindle locked down and mag set to full. 40 yrds conservative average if I measured the number of cranks right give or take a yard using a simple overhead cast. Haven't made a nest yet but I'm sure once I start backing off the drags I'll be picking a whole bunch. The rod is a little stiff but with better technique, and proper load, it should do quite nicely. Surprisingly the thumbing of the line was a lot easier than I thought it would be when laying the line properly. Once I get more comfortable with the release timing I will try to really crank it and see what I can get will all drags at full. On a personal note the sound of line coming off a convo is like music.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Squall 15 on 10' 1-4oz prevail running bargin 17 lbs mono. Used a 3oz bank with the spindle locked down and mag set to full. 40 yrds conservative average if I measured the number of cranks right give or take a yard using a simple overhead cast. Haven't made a nest yet but I'm sure once I start backing off the drags I'll be picking a whole bunch. The rod is a little stiff but with better technique, and proper load, it should do quite nicely. Surprisingly the thumbing of the line was a lot easier than I thought it would be when laying the line properly. Once I get more comfortable with the release timing I will try to really crank it and see what I can get will all drags at full. On a personal note the sound of line coming off a convo is like music.


The beauty of a conventional reel is when using a fishfinder rig; you can leave it in free-spool with the clicker on. Typically the clicker on a conventional reel is much louder than say a baitrunner spinning outfit, giving the fish more time to eat the bait, especially when fishing big baits such as bunker head. Down side is the baitrunner is much easier to cast of course.

Thanks for the feedback and good luck out there!


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm trying to get the hang of a conventional. I do ok with it but I've found when it gets too dark to see the bait hit the water it is time to put it away and go back to spinning or I've got a big nest.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

BlueHwy said:


> I'm trying to get the hang of a conventional. I do ok with it but I've found when it gets too dark to see the bait hit the water it is time to put it away and go back to spinning or I've got a big nest.


Well trial by fire will either force us to adapt or stick with spinning. Good luck to you!


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

I can't get the thumb right when I can't see the bait hit the water. And then it is too dark to pick out that nest.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Haven't tried casting at night but now that you given me the heads up, I will practice my timing.


----------



## greeneon98 (May 11, 2007)

subs


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

BlueHwy said:


> I can't get the thumb right when I can't see the bait hit the water. And then it is too dark to pick out that nest.


Im learning too with a magged penn squidder. 

Idk why thats a problem though. I can start to tell when my spool is at max flight or when the sinker is on the descent and slowing down. I can hear it. I can feel it. 

Thumbing has a pretty easy learning curve too. 

And just buy a headlight. 2 AAA batteries can last mine on full blast for 6 hrs. All night on low. 

If i do birdsnest. Just put i on free spool. Put clicker on. Put your thumb where you see a chunky knot and yank line with your other hand. Never nit picked a single one. I Just start pulling and back up.

In my recent report. I fished all through the night with my penn squidder. No problems. Just some very minor birdsnests if you want to even call it that. My only set back is that i cast left, still far and fishable so i just posted that rod to the left of all my junk.


----------



## ESRob (May 17, 2014)

The nice drive down AI Fishhead was talking about reminded me...
My wife & I will hit AI frequently in the summer. Fishing is poor, but we (+ the dog) do love the get away. 
Those days, fishing is secondary. 
Anyway, one summer day, we're way down the beach, within a mile or so of the VA line. 
Early afternoon we see a dude walking down the beach towards us. I pulled out the bino's. 
Mid 50's. Short. Looked fit, and a bit hard. Bald head, big Sam Elliot mustache. 
Cut off shorts, and a t shirt tucked into his back pocket. 
No hat, shoes, bag, nothin. 
Just walking.. With determination. 
Walked right by us. 
Never looked over or said a word. 
Kept cruisin clean out of sight. 
Weird. 
We've always marveled about "Walking Man". 
Who was he?
Where's he going?
Where'd he come from?
Has to be a crazy story with that cat.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Mastrbaitr said:


> I know what ya mean.... I picked up a squall for my first convo and took it out yesterday for practice.


Hint: Use cheap mono until you get the hang of it!

Sandcrab


----------

